# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کسی هست در کنار دانشگاه واسه کنکور خونده باشه؟؟؟

## Maja7080

خواهش میکنم تجربتونو بگید.

----------


## Maja7080

> خواهش میکنم تجربتونو بگید.


Up

----------


## meysam98

بله 
یکی از دوستان 
آزاد دارو میخوند امسال بازم کنکور داد.

----------


## افق

سلام من دارم میخونم امسال به خاطر دانشگاه حتی نرسیدم کنکور بدم الانم دارم خودمو آماده میکنم برا کنکور 99

----------


## lily7

یکی از دوستان من دو ترم مرخصی گرفت، بعد پزشکی بین الملل قبول شد.

----------


## Maja7080

> سلام من دارم میخونم امسال به خاطر دانشگاه حتی نرسیدم کنکور بدم الانم دارم خودمو آماده میکنم برا کنکور 99


چرا؟ دانشگاه خیلی وقتتو گرفت؟ چه رشته ای هستی؟؟

----------


## افق

هم دانشگاه هم حاشیه های دیگه ولی درکل کسی بخواد بخونه میشه 
من فوریت پزشکی میخونم

----------


## Maja7080

> هم دانشگاه هم حاشیه های دیگه ولی درکل کسی بخواد بخونه میشه 
> من فوریت پزشکی میخونم


من میخوام حسابداری بخونم در کنارش واسه کنکور ریاضی بخونم

----------


## hasti777

nrdr


> من میخوام حسابداری بخونم در کنارش واسه کنکور ریاضی بخونم


دقیقا مثل من هستی​

----------


## Maja7080

> nrdr
> دقیقا مثل من هستی​


جدی؟؟ هدفت چه رشته ایه؟

----------


## hasti777

> جدی؟؟ هدفت چه رشته ایه؟


حسابداری میرم ولی انشالله کنکور حداقل فیزیو بیارم تو چی؟

----------


## Maja7080

> حسابداری میرم ولی انشالله کنکور حداقل فیزیو بیارم تو چی؟


من میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم مهندسی میخوام.از کی شروع میکنی به خوندن؟؟

----------


## hasti777

> من میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم مهندسی میخوام.از کی شروع میکنی به خوندن؟؟


انشالله مهر تو چی؟

----------

